# Build it and they won't come



## ICE (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.wimp.com/ghostcities/


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 24, 2014)

Amazing, and very sad to see how the common people are being left without.


----------



## conarb (Jan 25, 2014)

We are doing the same thing here, "One Bay Area" is taking government grants to cities to build "walkable, bike-able" mixed use communities to house the common people in an attempt to kill the private car and the single family home, they keep on building even though the retail is vacant and it's hard to determine the occupancy rates, but going by one I see no lights in the residential above and virtually vacant retail below.  In one after about 5 years a Starbucks occupied one space, I heard from a friend nearby that they gave Starbucks free rent for 5 years to jumpstart the complex, now I see an Allstate insurance agency.



			
				One Bay Area said:
			
		

> Plan Bay Area grew out of the California Sustainable Communities and Climate Protection Act of 2008 (SB 375),  which requires each of the state’s 18 metropolitan areas – including  the Bay Area –  to reduce greenhouse gas emissions from cars and light  trucks. Signed by former Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, the law requires  that the Sustainable Communities Strategy promote compact, mixed-use  commercial and residential development. To meet the goals of SB 375,  more of the future development is planned to be walkable and bikable and  close to public transit, jobs, schools, shopping, parks, recreation and  other amenities.


Here is a picture of the soviet style mixed use community that our Communists want to re- engineer our lives to accept, *note the Green Building logo on the picture.*.

Meanwhile they are making single family homes almost impossible to build, average permit time is 7 years, One Bay Area's long-range plan is that only 3% of the population will live in single family homes in the "Wildlands Urban Interface", the common people will live in "the urban core" and take trains rather than drive to "save the planet".


----------



## steveray (Jan 27, 2014)

Twice the cost of my house and less than half the square footage...Where do I sign up?.....


----------



## north star (Jan 27, 2014)

*= ( ) =*







> "Twice the cost of my house and less than half the square footage...Where do I sign up?....."


I hear that Detroit is needing some new tenants \ residents.    

*= ( ) =*


----------



## Frank (Jan 27, 2014)

I will stick to my 5 acres at 1/3 the price.  I also don't see where to collect the site recovered biofuels, or room for home grown and/or collected fruits, meats and veggies, or the rifle range.


----------



## steveray (Jan 27, 2014)

What do they call those places where you go and live and sleep and work and eat and never leave......Oh Yeah ....prison!


----------

